
Looking for DIY ideas for home security (cameras) - mkirklions
Looking to put up cameras around my house long term, and in the short term use my webcam.<p>Anyone have ideas for software? or a hardware system thats cheap?
======
superkuh
Used or super cheap (obsolete) android phones connected via wifi is probably
that cheapest you'll get.

~~~
mkirklions
Thats a pretty good idea, any ideas for apps?

